# asus x53u



## volkey111 (Jun 28, 2012)

hi i currently have an asus x53u it has 4gb ram and a 1.0 ghz processor with 320 gb hard drive and is running windows 7 64 bit

i was to improve performance and speed ?

any help?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the primary use of the PC?
What do you need it to do that it won't do?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## volkey111 (Jun 28, 2012)

well abit of everything to play my football manager, music , downloads, work files, browse the net 

cpu- amd brazoe dual core c60
radeon hd graphics 6290
windows 7 64 bit
x53u-sx196v
4gb ram says 3.6 usable 
odd dvd sup.mti 

mb ver: is k53u whatever that means


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, my apologies for not realizing this is a notekook.
You're pretty much stuck with what you have with a laptop/notebook. About the only thing upgradeable is RAM and you already have plenty.
Gaming requires good graphics and you are limited to the Onboard you have.
Laptops don't make good gamers primarily because of their poor grahgics and inability to efficiently dissipate the added stress/heat from gaming.


----------



## volkey111 (Jun 28, 2012)

ok thanks, going off the subject could you suggest any sites were they let you custom build a laptop ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any of the OEM retailers will let you customize their laptops but you can get a lot of money invested in something that has a 2 to 3 yr. span for usability.
If you want a good gaming experience, you need a desktop.


----------

